# Application/ROTP



## 45a14 (8 Feb 2010)

I'm very interested in com res op. I want to apply but I want to get my education paid for.   Is there any way to go about this?  Or should I apply for something else entirely?


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2010)

You might want to do some more research.  ROTP is for Officers only and Comm Research is an NCM trade.  

Weren't you interested in Int O just 6 days ago?   ???


----------



## FDO (8 Feb 2010)

Sounds like someone wants an education paid for.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2010)

FDO said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone wants an education paid for.


Well, he pretty much does say that in his post.


----------



## 45a14 (8 Feb 2010)

Yes, I want my education paid for.  I just was very interested in th Com Res OP.  So I will have to choose something else I suppose to apply for ROTP.  

When I go down to the recruiting office should I ask for an CF application or ROTP application?  Both?


----------



## Steel Badger (8 Feb 2010)

Go down to your CFRC and talk to a recruiter about your options re: NCM or ROTP...... they hwill guide you through it.

No problem in wanting your education paid for, just make sure you have the stones to fulfill the required period of service afterwords.


----------

